# Padrón



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Orihuela Town Hall in Alicante has just announced changes to the requirements to be registered on the padrón. Whilst not 100% the same in every ayuntamiento this should help: 
The following original documents are now accepted to register or change registration for the padron at Playa Flamenca Town Hall:
1. A national identity document, driving licence, passport or residence card in the case of non-Spanish citizens, and family book/birth certificate in the case where minors are to be registered;
2. One of the following documents to prove you live in the property:
a. Title deeds of the Spanish property
b. Electricity or water bill, fixed-line telephone bill, or household SUMA bill
c. Rental contract
In the case of registration of a minor you will have to present authorisation from the parents with an identity document, such as a passport, and the family book/birth certificate.
Documents presented must be originals together with a photocopy of the originals.


----------

